# Golf Shop In Spain ?



## Golf Shop (Jan 31, 2008)

I run a golf shop in the UK at the moment. We were looking at property on the Costa Blanca a year ago and very nearly bought (lucky we didn`t!)

We looked at all the golf retailers in the Torrevieja area and there seemed to be a real gap in the market.

Any golfers or non golfers out there with any thoughts?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Golf Shop said:


> I run a golf shop in the UK at the moment. We were looking at property on the Costa Blanca a year ago and very nearly bought (lucky we didn`t!)
> 
> We looked at all the golf retailers in the Torrevieja area and there seemed to be a real gap in the market.
> 
> Any golfers or non golfers out there with any thoughts?


On what?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

David Krause has an excellent shop in Benijófar - there was one in the town centre (C/Darblade?) but that closed. 

All the courses have pro shops. 

Good luck but I am not sure where you see your niche and IAC golf is looking at a VERY tough year on the Costa Blanca. There are too many courses and they are almost without exception charging too much.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> David Krause has an excellent shop in Benijófar - there was one in the town centre (C/Darblade?) but that closed.
> 
> All the courses have pro shops.
> 
> Good luck but I am not sure where you see your niche and IAC golf is looking at a VERY tough year on the Costa Blanca. There are too many courses and they are almost without exception charging too much.


I was absolutely shocked when I came here and found I cant actually join a club. I have to pay and play, and locally that means €60ish a round. I know you cant compare, but in the UK I paid £750 a year, and now when I go back there I just pay £15 a round

I thought of joining a society, but they are often a bit cliquey

Golf is horribly expensive here, and I think this year is going to give them a big wake up call.

As for shops, cant comment down there but here there are shops everywhere and it certainly wouldnt be a gap in the market


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Golf is horribly expensive here, and I think this year is going to give them a big wake up call.


 I would not bank on it. There are still an awful lot of folk with a lot of Cash, Strav. Amazes me the number of *NEW* Porsche Cayennes etc I see flashing about. And they like it cliquey!. 

Golf is not my thing, I have to say, but I've an old acquaintance (by that I mean he's old and I've known him a few years) who is part of the "cliquey" set by relationship to his wifes family (who are seriously old money), and he is a member of a couple of them. 

There are some courses near us and they all need reference to even be allowed to apply. I get the feeling its where some _serious_ business is done. Wouldn't want the prol's in would they!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know anything much about golf or golf shops, other than I was a caddy during my summer holidays from uni wwwwwaaaaaay back when.....

Anyway I DO know someone who works for an organisation over here that arranges golf trips from the UK and he says that business looks to be unaffected by the global crisis and bookings are as good as usual????????


Jo


----------



## Golf Shop (Jan 31, 2008)

I must admit I was amazed at the cost of golf on the Costa Blanca and as Stravinsky points out, it seems impossible to actually join a club and pay an annual subscription. Is there anywhere on the Costa Blanca that actually does club memberships?

The pro shops and even larger retailers that I visited were charging top dollar for everything but having said that,people seemed happy to pay the going rate.

I can see however why so many Spanish and ex pat golfers choose to buy from my eBay shop despite expensive shipping costs.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Golf Shop said:


> I must admit I was amazed at the cost of golf on the Costa Blanca and as Stravinsky points out, it seems impossible to actually join a club and pay an annual subscription. Is there anywhere on the Costa Blanca that actually does club memberships?
> 
> The pro shops and even larger retailers that I visited were charging top dollar for everything but having said that,people seemed happy to pay the going rate.
> 
> I can see however why so many Spanish and ex pat golfers choose to buy from my eBay shop despite expensive shipping costs.


I asked at Oliva Nova last year and they said no, but then later in the year I heard they opened membership but you pay an annual fee and still have to pay green fees

I heard there was a new one up towards Valencia that had opened and was membership


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Golf Shop said:


> I can see however why so many Spanish and ex pat golfers choose to buy from my eBay shop despite expensive shipping costs.



I suspect thats more to do with the state of the pound/euro at the moment. My husband is doing an awful lot of business from the UK to the eurozone purely cos of that

Jo


----------

